# Torwell



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Does anyone have Torwells 800#. They're not responding to their regular # Thanks.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Link to website below*



tuney443;347589 said:


> Does anyone have Torwells 800#. They're not responding to their regular # Thanks.


http://www.torwel.com/Torwel.html

Maybe this will help???


----------



## Mcouture13 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello Tuney,
I work for Torwel Industries, my name is Michael Couture, and i've worked here for about 7 years, and have just recently came from the shop to the sales and customer service department. My info is listed below, including email, website and 800#.

Thanks for you interest in Torwel Products, and feel free to contact me directly at any time.

Sincerely,

Mike Couture

Sales Consultant, Snow & Ice Division
Torwel Industries, a division of Sanweld Industries, Inc.
19 Industrial Park Road East,
Oxford, MA 01540
[email protected]
P: 800.225.9415
F: 508.987.8580
www.torwel.com


----------

